# Spring alfalfa planting. My plan am I missing anything?



## plout99 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a 10 acre field that I want to plant alfalfa in. The field was soil tested and limed last fall and is ready for alfalfa. It had soybeans in it in 2008, no crop in 2009 no alfalfa in at least 25 years I plan to chisel plow, disc and cultipack the field to smooth it out and get rid of weeds, then broadcast the alfalfa and fertilizer I have a broadcast spreader I plan to use and I will cultipack the field after I finish broadcasting the seed. When I broadcast I plan to broadcast the field twice running 90 degrees to the first pass on the second pass across the field. What is the best time frame in central Ohio to plant spring alfalfa? I am planning to have it planted by the third week if weather works out. Should I round up this field before I plant seed or wait till the alfalfa comes up and use a herbicide that wont kill the alfalfa? I have a applicators license for restricted use chemicals in Ohio and a small field sprayer. The hay will be for my own use I will sell some but not much. Am I missing anything? Does this sound like a solid plan or what should I change? Planned to do this in 2008 things happened, the seed was bought in 2008 I test germinated some and it all sprouted with out any issues what about the inoculate? Should it be reapplied?

Thanks,
Plout99


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds fine except I wouldn't bother with the Round Up, its a contact herbicide and because you are tilling up any weeds already it would be a waste of money. You might try a light application of Treflan before the last tillage pass.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree with River Rat on the Roundup. A waste of $$. What about drilling it with oats as a cover crop along with the alfalfa. One pass will do it plus the oats can be cut for hay the first year and provide a good cover while the alfalfa gets started good. Might get a cutting of alfalfa the first year as the alfalfa will get a better start with the cover crop.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

If you can use oats for hay, that might be a wise idea - sometimes alfalfa does REAL well when planted in spring, sometimes it does nearly nothing all year long - it all depends on the weather. Like the other guys said, forget the roundup. Your planting method sounds OK. Not sure on your timeframe, but around here it should be planted ASAP, I would assume you are getting close to the planting date. Innoculant will have to re-applied, and maybe apply the alflafa a little heavier than you planned, especially if the seed was able to get hot anytime over the years. Alfalfa seed is pretty easy to store, but it likes it cool. Heat will make the germ % go down.

Rodney


----------



## plout99 (Apr 5, 2010)

A question about the inoculate, what is the time window after I apply it to the seed before it has to be planted? Same day next day? As for the seeding rate OSU ag extension office recommends 12 to 15 pounds per acre I have enough seed to apply 12 to 15 pounds per acre to the field twice so i plan to do that when I broadcast 90 degrees to the original 
pass.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

You are well advised to reinoculate this alfalfa seed, especially if it has not been stored in a temperature and humidity controlled chamber during the past year. Inoculate only the amount of seed that you will be able to plant in one day.


----------



## saltwater (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with all of the advise that you have been given except the one about treflan. I would be concerned about treflan affecting my alfalfa seed and thus my entire stand. I may be wrong about this and if I am I sure would like to know if I am. If I am how are you guys applying it and at what rate?


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

saltwater said:


> I agree with all of the advise that you have been given except the one about treflan. I would be concerned about treflan affecting my alfalfa seed and thus my entire stand. I may be wrong about this and if I am I sure would like to know if I am. If I am how are you guys applying it and at what rate?


I have always used 2pt per acre lightly work then plant. Trust also works well.


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

plout99 said:


> A question about the inoculate, what is the time window after I apply it to the seed before it has to be planted? Same day next day? As for the seeding rate OSU ag extension office recommends 12 to 15 pounds per acre I have enough seed to apply 12 to 15 pounds per acre to the field twice so i plan to do that when I broadcast 90 degrees to the original
> pass.


If I am reading this right you are going to plant a total of 24-30 pounds per acre? I have planted 20 pounds for a friend that had 12yr old seed and it looked like 20 pounds came up. Lucky maybe but yours is only 2yrs old. I know you are worried about germination and 30 pounds won't hurt, it will thin itself out shortly anyway it just bothers my cheap genes. Good Luck


----------

